# Trainer in SO MD or Annapolis, MD



## paxmom (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking for a trainer in the Southern Maryland area or Annapolis, MD area. I have a 2 year old GSD shelter rescue and need basic obedience on. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, we used to live in Annapolis! Sorry but I don't know any trainers there but I imagine there's an obedience training club there. It's a good place to start


----------



## RascalsMomSue (Feb 24, 2008)

PM me .... I live near Annapolis and have used several in the area.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Check your PM - sent you a recommendation.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm at Pax River. I dont know of any trainers in the area but if you're ever interested, i may be able to help you out some. I did basic obedience with my 4 year old rescue about 5 years ago who had no training whatsoever. Good luck!


----------



## hmbrennan (Sep 1, 2011)

I live just south of annapolis and also have a 2 year old GSD Rescue. Can you forward your recommendations to me also? Thank you much.


----------



## FrankV (Mar 17, 2011)

We have an 8 months old GSD and live in S. MD, can you please PM me your recommendations for/against trainers in the area? Thanks!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I am near Baltimore - and our vet and 2 of the nurses recommended "Angel K-9" in Ellicott City. They also train some of the dogs from the local GSD rescues - so they are earning points from me.

Wendy starts "Positive Puppy Training" classes on Dec 10th - they have a web page and I like what I read. I shall post a review after the first session.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I used to take the Hooligans to the Chesapeake Kennel Club's dog training classes (they're held in Dunkirk now) and was always happy with them and the training methods. It's been quite a few years since I lived in that area, but they still have some instructors who were there when I was a member.
::: CKC Homepage :::


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

If you are looking for a private trainer, check Sonja out. Awesome, awesome trainer.

Dog - Works


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but, my sister lives in Waldorf and uses Applejack k9 Academy. She loves them. They are somewhere in S. MD. Good luck.


----------



## Hale2 (Oct 15, 2012)

I this was awhile ago but I'll be looking for training for my 12 week old pup and was wondering who you decided to use? I live just south of Annapolis.
Thanks



paxmom said:


> Looking for a trainer in the Southern Maryland area or Annapolis, MD area. I have a 2 year old GSD shelter rescue and need basic obedience on. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

